# CTF-Termine (NRW) 2012



## asc09 (18. Oktober 2011)

08.01. SC Capelle WWBT
15.01. RSC Werne WWBT
22.01. Bezirk Westf. Mitte WWBT
29.01. TuS Neuenrade WWBT
05.02. RSV Dortmund-Nord  WWBT
12.02. RSV Hansa Soest  WWBT
19.02. ASC Dortmund MTB  WWBT
26.02. RC Sprinter Waltrop WWBT
04.03. PSV Iserlohn  WWBT
11.03. RSC Dinslaken CTF-Cup
24.03. RRC Blitz Essen Kray
07.04. RSV Grefrath CTF-Cup
29.04. SV Steele 1911
06.05. HaardBiker CTF-Cup
27.05. ASC Dortmund MTB CTF-Cup
24.06. RV Sturmvogel Essen  CTF-Cup
02.09. DJK Adler 07 Bottrop  CTF-Cup
02.09. RSV 98 Warburg
15.09. RV Adler Lüttringhausen
06.10. RC Cito Hennef
13.10. RSC Niedermehnen
21.10. RC Buer / Westerholt  CTF-Cup

Weitere Infos auf:
www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy
www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------

